

Show HN: Sql-migrate: SQL migrations for Go - rubenv
https://github.com/rubenv/sql-migrate

======
rubenv
Main way to install is through "go get", but if there is sufficient interest
in binary packages, I'll have a look at making those.

While I mainly use it as a library, it is also capable of standing on its own
as a CLI tool, so you could use this in pretty much any context (read: not
Go).

